# New Toy



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Got a new Timemaster today! Can't wait to fire it up!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice. After you use it a couple of times please share your thoughts.


----------



## deljaso (Oct 7, 2018)

Definitely let us know how you like it. I have about 12k, and have been doing it with an HRX, but I think the additional width would be nice. I never bag, and have no complaints on the HRX mulching -- I want to know how the timemaster does with mulching.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I'll definitely post a review and update.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats and looking forward to hearing about this...


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Congrats!! You will LOVE it!! This is my second season with it and cutting is always enjoyable with it. I upgraded to the Turfmaster blades and it's even better now.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Congrats!! You will LOVE it!! This is my second season with it and cutting is always enjoyable with it. I upgraded to the Turfmaster blades and it's even better now.


Where did you get the turf master blades and how are they different?


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I might be having second thoughts on the TimeMaster. I haven't used it yet; My lawn is 12,000 square feet. 12k isn't much grass but I don't want it to take over an hour. I might exchange it for a 36". Thoughts?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!! You will LOVE it!! This is my second season with it and cutting is always enjoyable with it. I upgraded to the Turfmaster blades and it's even better now.
> ...


I bought the blades from Ace Hardware but I have seen them on Amazon as well. The Turfmaster blades are "High-Lift" blades. For me they mulch much better than the stock blades so I very rarely have to double cut. I also like them in the fall when I have to suck leaves from the lawn.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> I might be having second thoughts on the TimeMaster. I haven't used it yet; My lawn is 12,000 square feet. 12k isn't much grass but I don't want it to take over an hour. I might exchange it for a 36". Thoughts?


When I measure the actually grass portion of my property that I cut it comes out to about 11.6k square feet so we have similarly sized lawns. With the Timemaster I can be easily finished in under an hour. I wasn't timing myself today but I would guess I was done in about 45 minutes but I didn't edge or trim today. Add another 15 to 20 minutes for edging and trimming. You will be surprised by how quickly the Timemaster moves. It took a few cuts before I was completely comfortable with the speed.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > I might be having second thoughts on the TimeMaster. I haven't used it yet; My lawn is 12,000 square feet. 12k isn't much grass but I don't want it to take over an hour. I might exchange it for a 36". Thoughts?
> ...


Do you wish you had a larger mower or are you satisfied with the TM?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ohio Lawn said:


> I might be having second thoughts on the TimeMaster. I haven't used it yet; My lawn is 12,000 square feet. 12k isn't much grass but I don't want it to take over an hour. I might exchange it for a 36". Thoughts?


I have 13k and use a 48" wb. Love how quickly I can finish and how much power the motor has. But I also love mowing w/ my 21" super recycler. :lol:


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > I might be having second thoughts on the TimeMaster. I haven't used it yet; My lawn is 12,000 square feet. 12k isn't much grass but I don't want it to take over an hour. I might exchange it for a 36". Thoughts?
> ...


How long does it take you with your 48"?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio Lawn said:
> ...


If my lawn was 15k sq ft or more then I would probably look at something larger but with my current lawn I am Very satisfied with the Timemaster.

Side Not - It would be awesome if there was a place to "Test Drive" a lawn mower before you buy it.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > I might be having second thoughts on the TimeMaster. I haven't used it yet; My lawn is 12,000 square feet. 12k isn't much grass but I don't want it to take over an hour. I might exchange it for a 36". Thoughts?
> ...


You are probably done and back in the house before the commercial break ends.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ohio Lawn said:


> How long does it take you with your 48"?


Not long enough. Honestly I sometimes double cut just to spend more time outside. ☺


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> You are probably done and back in the house before the commercial break ends.


😂 this is true.


----------

